# Shampoo Bar



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

What goes in a Shampoo Bar? Is it basically soap or it is something special that makes it a Shampoo Bar?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki I'll post my shampoo bar recipe sometime this week, too tired from shpping to go look for my recipe book.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks so much Sherri!!

Vicki in NC


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

the Shampoo bar recipe either Unscented or a little Tea tree, peppermint, or Lavender, or whatever

12 oz coconut oil
19 oz pomace olive oil
12 oz castor oil

5 1/2 oz sodium hydroxide
16 oz liquid, I use 6 oz goat milk 10 oz water,
I usually make this doubled so it makes near the size I'm used to pouring first the unscented and then adding an ounce of essence oils to the remainder.
this takes a long cure


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks so much SherrieC!!!

Vicki in NC


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this recipe Sherrie!! About how long do you cure this?

Christina


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

till it finally feels hard enough, about 6 weeks +


----------

